# WARNING! CWS wheel by Reaper



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know if any of you have the Cake Walk Supreme wheel made by Reaper, but if so, the bearing can fall out causing the wheel to fall. There is only 1 bearing and it is glued in. One of mine the glue let go the other day and the wheel fell. Thank goodness Penny was not injured. I won't risk using the other two I have and will have to fix them to enable two bearings. 

This is not to be confused with the cake walk wheels that Larry sells which uses two bearings and are impossible to fall apart.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I have a few of Reapers wheels and this happened to me too, I used nail poilish around the bearing and bolt and so far it's still holding together. On my wheels you do need to tighten the nut and wingnut every week or so or it can work it's way loose over time.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a CWS & have noticed it will tilt as it gets older, to be on the base. 
Now I haven't drank my morning tea yet so excuse the blonde question - but what part do you mean as the "bearing"?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's a ball bearing, to make it spin.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah, so the rollerblade wheel?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, I googled it. The metal thing inside the wheel.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it's tilting down, you just need to re-adjust it and tighten the nut at the back.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I find on the CWS stand, it tends to be the plastic rode that tilts, & the nut just spins & spins. I've just traded out that stand for Larry's though, re. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17080, which seems to keep it's positioning better. Doesn't address the bearing issue though, but I tried the nail polish suggestion & will keep an eye out.


----------

